# Balcony pigeons -- live video stream



## balconypigeon (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi there,

I thought people on this forum might be interested in this live video stream of two pigeons and their eggs on a balcony in Vancouver, Canada: balconypigeon.com


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh bless their little hearts! ^_^


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

how much for the dropcam? is it including the live broadcasting service?


----------



## Lia's_lil_pigeons (May 6, 2014)

aww pearl is so beautiful!! aww the baby too!


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

The comments are all so positive from the public. I live in Vancouver, B.C. and it is nice to know that there are people here that like pigeons. Today was a rough day for me. Had to call the cops on a woman who threatened me physically for feeding my pigeons under a bridge. She told me "Everyone hates you, you are evil and crazy. I know where you live and I will stop you, one way or another." Then she put her fist in my face so I called the police. She took off before they arrived (took over 20 minutes?) She lives in the condos across from the bridge. Says the pigeons are destroying the bridge and public property. Yes, right: Evil birdlady, evil pigeons and David Hasselhoff is the Anti-Christ..... I told her, bring evidence of this, i.e.: pictures. I'de love to see them. I clean this area of all pigeon droppings 2ce a month, as a volunteer service and there are only about 35 pigeons living under the bridge and have been living there the whole 35 years I have lived in the area, and I just started to feed them about 5 years ago. The bridge is their habitat.


----------

